# Seeking mature gamers in N Lake Cnty IL [short hiatus]



## Tarrax Ironwolf (Apr 14, 2003)

_*Due to work scheduling issues - this game is on a short hiatus - I apologize for any inconvience this may cause to some recent posters. As soon as we are able to, I will post our start up again. Thank you. - July 17, 2003*_

Greetings and well met! I seek a hardy group of brave adventurers to travel in a strange world of sword and sorcery and where bizarre creatures inhabit the land, and dragons dominate the skies! Be ye of elfin kind, human, dwarf, halfling, or one of the other strange races of the world, and ye seek grand treasures and wonderful sights, then search no more. Much adventure awaits ye throughout the lands! Kingdom uprisings, hordes of evil armies dispatch, and 'much needed heroes' are uttered by the people of the world. Dost thou wish to take up arms and free the land of such harms! Then take sword, spell, and magic to hand and make thee way to here! Journey well good adventurers!

Here's a little gaming background. I have been playing/DM'ing D&D since 1979 and we seek mature-minded local gamers (closer to 6-Flags Great America in IL the better) who have a great imagination, enthusiastic game play, very excellent roleplay personality, and who really get into the game. I provide a very rich and full world to interact in (which has been evolving since 1980). Our gameplay revolves heavily around *ROLE*-playing with detailed character backgrounds. I have more than 50+ races to chose from (not including creatures from the Monster Manuals which can be played).

If this sounds like something you are looking for, please email me your gaming experience and what you look for in a game, your prefered gaming style (hack-n-slash, roleplay, etc) and your last character played.

Fear not! If your new to the game or have been playing a short while. You are more than welcome to join our group.

Game location: My home (Round Lake)
Day/Time: Friday & Sat: 3p - whenever, Sundays 3p - 11p
Age groups looking for: 25 and up (but if your younger but are mature, feel free to email me).

_*(Special Note: Power monger, rules lawyer, down right disruptive players, or if you can't make it to nearly 80% of the games, need not respond).*_


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 20, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=847432#post847432


----------



## Tarrax Ironwolf (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks for the help Pbartender. But they are a little bit of a drive for a game. I'm looking for closer gamers, because distance has a fairly large influence on whether or not making it for a game. But thank you again.

Tarrax Ironwolf


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 22, 2003)

Tarrax Ironwolf said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the help Pbartender. But they are a little bit of a drive for a game. I'm looking for closer gamers, because distance has a fairly large influence on whether or not making it for a game. But thank you again.
> 
> Tarrax Ironwolf *




It's not an uncommon thing to find in Suburbian Chicago...  All the other gamers seems to live _just_ a little bit too far away.

I'm lucky enough know a few people who are willing to drive a significant distance to play at my place in Batavia.  It's a shame you're way up near Gurnee...  It's sounds like the type of game I might enjoy.


----------



## Tarrax Ironwolf (May 9, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Relic (May 31, 2003)

Hi Tarrax,

I'd email you but I did not see your email in your post and I could not bring up your profile...

Anyway,  I am interested in the possibility of your game.  Post or send me an email and we can discuss it further.  By the way, I am close enough to Gurnee... being located in Zion.

My email is QuelikynDM@hotmail.com.


----------



## sithramir (Jun 1, 2003)

*Hello*

Hi, I'm Nick and I just moved to downtown Chicago. Its a bit far but i'm trying to find a game or start a game as i've dm'd a lot but i'd rather play a character. I'm 22 but mature enough for sure to join your game and I enjoy role playing though I love a good fight also. I'm a bit ways a away (probably 50 minutes) but that would not be a big deal if its on the weekend or a day after work where it was at least 4-5 hours played and worth the drive. I'm only here for the summer until I got back to a last year of masters to then return here permanently. I was wondernig if you are having a game if I could join it possibly or if not that if you were willing for a bit of a drive to perhaps start a game with me DMing as i've seem to found very few people interested in downtown chicago area or at least that check the boards. 

    I enjoy role playing too and my last characters i've played was one a rog2 or 3/wiz 8 who used a lot of dex and ac boosting spells to be a decent fighter but also sneaky and also able to throw a few l-bolts if need be or spider climb that wall etc. A very well rounded character. 

   Another one was a rog1/ftr4 who was looking to becomea duelist. He was very charismatic along with the other character and would sometimes just talk his foes to death while sword slinging into battle. Feel free to email me at nxm205@psu.edu if you are interested either way. 

Also you can post on my post that starts 
IL, Chicago(downtown)/DM looking to form group 
Post.


----------



## Nikmal (Jun 2, 2003)

*DM or playing I can do both*

Hi I am responding to your post. Kurt from Gamers Plus actually suggested that i get a hold of you. I am in Gurnee not far from Six Flags as you can see  I am 36 and have been playing since 1975... my wife has been playing since 1980.  As we are both into it quite a bit we are both mature playes and enjoy a good group. Living up in this area precludes the fact that there are not many people who game unfortunately. My email is enygmatics@yahoo.com Through the email I am willing to give you my phone number so we can chat that way and get to know each other as well. Please contact me as soon as possible ok. Thanks
My Name is Jon BTW


----------



## sithramir (Jun 2, 2003)

*email sent*

An email has been sent to you.

 I look forward to hearing from you to discuss possibilities. 

Nick


----------



## Nikmal (Jun 18, 2003)

*Please contact me Terrax*

I am looking to be contacted by you Terrax and have not recieved one from you yet. MY name is Jon and my email is enygmatics@yahoo.com.. please let me know this is you in the email reply so I know and just do ntoerase it from ym inbox ok
Thanks!
Jon


----------



## Nikmal (Jun 18, 2003)

*Please contact me Terrax*

I am looking to be contacted by you Terrax and have not recieved one from you yet. MY name is Jon and my email is enygmatics@yahoo.com.. please let me know this is you in the email reply so I know and just do ntoerase it from ym inbox ok
Thanks!
Jon


----------



## Nikmal (Jun 18, 2003)

*Please contact me Terrax*

I am looking to be contacted by you Terrax and have not recieved one from you yet. MY name is Jon and my email is enygmatics@yahoo.com.. please let me know this is you in the email reply so I know and just do ntoerase it from ym inbox ok
Thanks!
Jon


----------



## Tarrax Ironwolf (Jul 14, 2003)

*My sincerest apologies...*

My apologies Nikmal... I have been slightly busy since early June. I just wanted to come on to say that I have not ignored this post, but I haven't had the time to come here and respond lately (as this is first moment of free time available.) You can contact me at tarrax_ironwolf@yahoo.com if you wish. I am also on AIM under the same name as well (without the underscore). Again my sincerest apologies...


----------

